# Doe



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 3, 2008)

This is the picture of my first deer that I killed earlier this year. She was one of 5 does that came out, ate a while, and started to leave before I shot the biggest one. My shot was low, underneath the heart, just barely enough to have hit the deer. The shot blew out a good sized hole in her chest but no blood except for a few drops because her heart plugged up the hole. She ran close to 150 or 200 yards before she piled up. 

Last three hunting trips resulted in no deer seen, two does missed within 5 minutes (something on my scope has to be loose, thats 4 misses and 3 kills), and then no deer seen, but I did see a monster rat. The season is over but there is a youth day on Saturday that I might go out on to try and get a little more meat for the freezer.

I didn't remember my hair being that long...
First Picture: Me trying to look hardcore 
Second Picture: Me smiling because I have blood on my face :wink:


----------



## mtnman (Feb 24, 2008)

cool! Nothing better than blood from the slaughter. If you wanna look hard core you have to get a tall glass of the blood and be drinking it for the picture. I dont think many people could be that hard core. Nice kill dude and have that scope checked out before next season. Glad to see someone getting some deer, I live in the middle of prime hunting grounds in the Allegheny National Forest and I seen 5 killed deer this year and 2 of them were takin with cars! The hunting sucked this year bad.


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2008)

you the man! =D> 


One day....It will be my turn. Got close last year, But I buckled under the pressure. I could lie and tell you a cool story, but I missed completly!


----------

